
Acceptable or Not? - dnajd
To go to a university, pay tens of thousands of dollars to learn programming, and graduate without knowing how to use Source Control?
======
megaman22
Not really, but it happens all the time. Ultimately, the university just
provides you with a piece of paper, of more or less reputational value.
Learning is all in your own hands; you've got to own that, and seek out the
things you need to know, and learn them. Even at the best universities, and
perhaps especially at them, what your professors have experience with will be
a decade or more out of date. And this is what your entire career will be
about; like Sisyphus, you must continually struggle to push the stone up the
hill, and keep abreast of the current technologies and practices. There is no
resting on laurels, no complacency.

------
a3n
What if you graduated knowing how to use an IDE, even if you didn't know
source control? Or your OS's command line shell? Or a CI tool? Make? Would any
one of those things make up for not knowing source control, or would it be
unacceptable not knowing all of them?

